# Are You Too Busy For Sex?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Are you and/or you partner unhappy about lack of sex due to being too busy and/or have difficulty prioritizing time for sexual intimacy? Do you frequently find yourself wanting sex but are too tired at the end of the day?

When life is busy with to-do lists and work, social, financial, and family demands, it can be really easy for you sex life to take the back seat. However, this can cause many problems for many couples. Here are a few common cycles couples find themselves in:

*Cycle 1: ONE OF US IS TOO BUSY TO GET BUSY*

In this cycle, one of you is so busy- and as a result, probably stressed and/or exhausted- that sex is not an interest or priority. This may lead to the other partner feeling that they are not desired or not a priority which can cause hurt feelings and resentment over time.

*Cycle 2: HEY HONEY, WHERE DID OUR TIME GO?*

In this cycle, both partners are so busy that before they know it, it’s been very long since they had sex. This reduction in sexual intimacy can create distance between partners. Often couples with this problem describe feeling like they are roommates instead of romantic partners.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

